# I can't make with Uber alone....should I add Lyft???



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I know a lot of guys/gals drive on both platforms. In your opinion, will running both aps make a difference in "pings per hour"? What are the pro's & con's of running both apps?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I know a lot of guys/gals drive on both platforms. In your opinion, will running both aps make a difference in "pings per hour"? What are the pro's & con's of running both apps?


Yup go for it! Is Lyft in Worcester? Just remember to sign up using a driver referral code tho. Did you head into Boston to try it out?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It for sure can't hurt. No special phone to pay for. No deposit fees. So definitely sign up for Lyft and double dip. Turn them both on and just take the 1st ping.

Also a good thing just for diversification. Uber account gets wait listed whether legitimately or by mistake, you still have Lyft to fill in while you get things cleared up.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It for sure can't hurt. No special phone to pay for. No deposit fees. So definitely sign up for Lyft and double dip. Turn them both on and just take the 1st ping.
> 
> Also a good thing just for diversification. Uber account gets wait listed whether legitimately or by mistake, you still have Lyft to fill in while you get things cleared up.


great points....thanks


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yup go for it! Is Lyft in Worcester? Just remember to sign up using a driver referral code tho. Did you head into Boston to try it out?


I can't say whether Lyft is in Worcester, but probably. I already received an email & text telling me to contact my "mentor" "Rick" (whatever that means). Hey...at least it is a human being, and not a faceless "great & powerful UBER OZ". I am heading into Boston today and tomorrow to give it a shot. Feel bad, though, that Worcester is so over-saturated with drivers, that I have to go into someone else's backyard.


----------

